# Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juni 2016)

*Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

					Gute Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind selten, erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlungen sowieso. Alphacool kreuzt beide Gruppen und will nicht nur die All-in-One-Krone mitnehmen, sondern auch gleich noch modularen Wasserkühlungs-Einsteiger-Kits Konkurrenz machen. Wir testen, ob das klappt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



> Alphacool erlaubt offiziell den Betrieb mit  einer Spannung von 7 V statt 12 V, was zu die Pumpendrehzahl von 1.900  U/min auf 2.700 U/min senkt



Sollte das nicht eher anders rum sein ?

Zahlendreher im Artikel


----------



## al007 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Die Maße der Pumpeneinheit würden mich interessieren und wann die Pumpe als "Solo" Modell zu kaufen ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

ca. 68 x 70 x 68 mm (BxHxT)


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Hmm also bei dem Preis wäre es ne Überlegung wert. Was ich mich halt Frage wäre die AiO stark genug für CPU + RX480


----------



## Skeen29 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Mit einem zweiten 120 mm Radiator auf jeden Fall. Nur mit dem einem 240 mm Radiator könnte es knapp werden. Wobei ich es drauf ankommen lassen würde bevor ich noch einen Radiator kaufe.


----------



## marc383 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ich rate davon ab sich diesen Kit zu zulegen. Meiner erfahrung damit ist. Das die Pumpe nach einen monat kaputt geht. Habe 2 mal die Pumpe in der Garantie tauschen lassen und jedes mal ging sie ungefär nach einen monat kaputt.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Tja marc383, manchmal verliert man eben (und manchmal gewinnen die anderen) .


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



marc383 schrieb:


> Ich rate davon ab sich diesen Kit zu zulegen. Meiner erfahrung damit ist. Das die Pumpe nach einen monat kaputt geht. Habe 2 mal die Pumpe in der Garantie tauschen lassen und jedes mal ging sie ungefär nach einen monat kaputt.



Du hast ein Produkt, das noch nicht mal auf dem Markt ist, bereits zweimal in den letzten Monaten per Garantie tauschen lassen?
Man, ich muss meinen Fluxkompensator auch mal wieder anschmeißen


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Tja marc383, manchmal verliert man eben (und manchmal gewinnen die anderen) .



Ganz nach dem Motto "Bei Kopf gewinne Ich und bei Zahl verlierst Du"


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



marc383 schrieb:


> Ich rate davon ab sich diesen Kit zu zulegen. Meiner erfahrung damit ist. Das die Pumpe nach einen monat kaputt geht. Habe 2 mal die Pumpe in der Garantie tauschen lassen und jedes mal ging sie ungefär nach einen monat kaputt.



Du willst nicht wirklich die Eisberg mit der Eisbaer vergleichen, oder? Auch wenn sich beide Produkte optisch ähneln und beide eine DC-LT verwenden, hat die aktuelle DC-LT technisch kaum noch etwas mit der DC-LT aus der Eisberg gemein. Größter Fehler vieler Kunden war im übrigen, dass sie versucht haben die Eisberg über den Mainboard Anschluss zu regeln, was oft zum auslaufen geführt hat, weil dann die Pumpe heieß gelaufen ist, das kann hier nicht mehr passieren. 

@ WaldemarE
360mm Modell und gut ist


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



al007 schrieb:


> Die Maße der Pumpeneinheit würden mich interessieren und wann die Pumpe als "Solo" Modell zu kaufen ist.



Computerbase nennt für die Solovariante einen Preis von 50€. Da ist es wegen den zu lauten Lüftern der Eisbär 240 eigentlich sinnvoller, die Teile einzeln zu kaufen, da man zu den 120€ für das Set noch 20-30€ für zwei neue Lüfter einplanen muss. 
Bedeutet: Solovariante+1m Schlauch+4Anschlüsse+240mm Radiator+2 brauchbare/anständige Lüfter+Kühlflüssigkeit.

Test: Alphacool Eisbaer

Eine AiO-Kühlung für mehr als nur die CPU

Erweiterbare AiO-Kühlung Alphacool Eisbaer 240 im Test


Inklusive PCGH bestätigen alle die lauten Lagergeräusche der Lüfter --> kann man als Fakt festhalten. Alle empfehlen den 7V Betrieb, da die Pumpe deutlich leiser wird und die Kühlleistung kaum nachgibt --> 2€ für einen zusätzlichen 7V Adapter einplanen.

Auch interessant: Computerbase hat die Eisbär noch erweitert und den Durchfluss gemessen.

@Torsten: Da die baugleiche BeQuiet Silent Loop mit einer leiseren *saugenden* DC-LT Pumpe und guten  BeQuiet Lüftern für September in der 240er Variante für 130€ angekündigt wurde, könnt ihr da den Top Produkt Award verleihen. Die von Raijintek angekündigte AiO ohne Pumpe ist auch ein heißer Kandidat auf Platz1.

Wie schon vermutet bestätigt Computerbase, dass die neue DC-LT 2600 Ultra Noise verbaut ist.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Glaub nicht das ins Cooltek W2 ein 360er Radi passt


----------



## al007 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Dann brauche ich jetzt nur noch einen Shop, der die Solo lieferbar hat, damit ich an meinem Ncase M1 weiterbasteln kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung im PCGH-Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Computerbase nennt für die Solovariante einen Preis von 50€. Da ist es wegen den zu lauten LÃ¼ftern der EisbÃ¤r 240 eigentlich sinnvoller, die Teile einzeln zu kaufen, da man zu den 120â‚¬ fÃ¼r das Set noch 20-30â‚¬ fÃ¼r zwei neue LÃ¼fter einplanen muss.
> Bedeutet: Solovariante+1m Schlauch+4AnschlÃ¼sse+240mm Radiator+2 brauchbare/anstÃ¤ndige LÃ¼fter+KÃ¼hlflÃ¼ssigkeit.
> 
> Test: Alphacool Eisbaer



Kommt aber zumindest derzeit nicht unbedingt günstiger bei weg.  Ein 240 ST30 kostet derzeit immer hin gute 52€, die Preise sind einfach hoch im Moment. Dann wäre man bei 100€ mit der Solo und für 15€ bekommst man nicht 4 Anschlüsse (schon gar nicht von ner Marke), Schlauch und Kühlfüssigkeit. Dann hat man mehr ausgegeben und nichtmal die (lautern) Lütter bekommen ^^

Preise habe in dem Link ja in den Kommentaren nochmal aufgelistet


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @Torsten: Da die baugleiche BeQuiet Silent Loop mit einer leiseren *saugenden* DC-LT Pumpe und guten  BeQuiet Lüftern für September in der 240er Variante für 130€ angekündigt wurde, könnt ihr da den Top Produkt Award verleihen. Die von Raijintek angekündigte AiO ohne Pumpe ist auch ein heißer Kandidat auf Platz1.



Baugleich ist da eigentlich nicht viel  Auch wenn die Pumpe auf der selben Grundbasis basiert, das Pumpengehäuse ist genauso wichtig wie die Pumpe selbst. 

@ al007
in ca. 2-3 Wochen wird alles in diversen Shops lieferbar sein. 

Wer französisch kann, hier auch mal ein Test mit einer GPU im Kreislauf: Test • Alphacool Eisbaer 240 - Le comptoir du hardware
Und noch ein französischer Test: [TEST] Alphacool Eisbear 240 CPU | modding.fr


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

"carte graphique " klingt lustig


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

@007: Da haben wir den gleichen Plan . Wird Zeit, dass sich in meinem Tagebuch etwas tut.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> ca. 68 x 70 x 68 mm (BxHxT)



In der Höhe sollte man lieber gleich mit 13 Zentimeter planen, wenn man die Anschlüsse nicht gegen 90°-Versionen austauschen möchte. Gehäuse, in die keine aufrecht stehenden full-height-Karten passen, dürften für die Eisberg in der Auslieferungsvariante zu eng sein. Von der Grundfläche her wird man dagegen nirgendwo Probleme bekommen.




WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hmm also bei dem Preis wäre es ne Überlegung wert. Was ich mich halt Frage wäre die AiO stark genug für CPU + RX480



Die RX480 tritt bisherigen Gerüchten nach nicht im High-End-Bereich an, AMD verspricht neue Effizienz-Rekorde und Nvidia hat bereits gezeigt, dass die 14/16-nm-Fertigung sehr sparsam sein kann. Daher könnte der 2×120-mm-Radiator gut ausreichen, es soll aber auch ein 3×120-mm-Modell geben, dass dann genug Leistung für extrem leisen Betrieb haben. Für Grafikkarten der 200-Euro-Klasse erscheinen aber nur vereinzelt Komplettwasserkühler – Fertigung und Entwicklung sind einfach zu teuer und den meisten Nutzern reicht ein Accelero mehr als aus.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @Torsten: Da die baugleiche BeQuiet Silent Loop mit einer leiseren *saugenden* DC-LT Pumpe und guten  BeQuiet Lüftern für September in der 240er Variante für 130€ angekündigt wurde, könnt ihr da den Top Produkt Award verleihen. Die von Raijintek angekündigte AiO ohne Pumpe ist auch ein heißer Kandidat auf Platz1.
> 
> Wie schon vermutet bestätigt Computerbase, dass die neue DC-LT 2600 Ultra Noise verbaut ist.



Der Herbst wird definitiv spannend, ja 
Aber der Sommer kommt davor, und der wird heiß...


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Stimmt die Anschlüsse unbedingt berücksichtigen!


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung im PCGH-Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Kommt aber zumindest derzeit nicht unbedingt günstiger bei weg.  Ein 240 ST30 kostet derzeit immer hin gute 52€, die Preise sind einfach hoch im Moment. Dann wäre man bei 100€ mit der Solo und für 15€ bekommst man nicht 4 Anschlüsse (schon gar nicht von ner Marke), Schlauch und Kühlfüssigkeit. Dann hat man mehr ausgegeben und nichtmal die (lautern) Lütter bekommen ^^
> 
> Preise habe in dem Link ja in den Kommentaren nochmal aufgelistet



Doch, siehe Preise bei Aquatuning. Bei der Eisbär sind 11/8er Anschlüsse+Schlauch verbaut.


4 gerade vernickelte silberne 11/8er aus Messing für 1€ das Stück:4€ (top, habe ich auch im Einsatz)
1m 11/8er Norprene oder xy clear Schlauch: 5€
1l Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra: 8€

Zu den 140-150€ für die Eisbär 240 (120€+20-30€ für Lüfter) bleiben also 23-33€ für zwei Lüfter (100€ für Eisberg Solo + Nexxxos 240, 17€ Anschlüsse+Schlauch+Kühlflüssigkeit).


----------



## marc383 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Du hast ein Produkt, das noch nicht mal auf dem Markt ist, bereits zweimal in den letzten Monaten per Garantie tauschen lassen?
> Man, ich muss meinen Fluxkompensator auch mal wieder anschmeißen



Es ist aber die deslbe Pumpe wie im eisberg Kit. Und diese ist nun 2 mal schon Defekt nach einen Monat gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Die Lagerung wurde gegenüber der Eisberg verändert; die Lebensdauer der Mechanik kann also nicht verglichen werden. Unabhängig davon war die Eisberg auf Raffs Testsystem meinem Wissen nach über zwei Jahre im Einsatz.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



marc383 schrieb:


> Es ist aber die deslbe Pumpe wie im eisberg Kit. Und diese ist nun 2 mal schon Defekt nach einen Monat gewesen.



Ist es nicht. Es gibt mehrere Versionen der DC-LT, die der Eisberg basiert auf der allerersten Generation. Ein Golf 1 vergleicht man ja auch nicht mit einem Golf 6.  Und nochmal, 95% der Defekte entstanden durch den Versuch die Pumpe zu regeln, wofür sie nicht ausgelegt war.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung im PCGH-Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Doch, siehe Preise bei Aquatuning. Bei der Eisbär sind 11/8er Anschlüsse+Schlauch verbaut.
> 
> 
> 4 gerade vernickelte silberne 11/8er aus Messing für 1€ das Stück:4€ (top, habe ich auch im Einsatz)
> ...



Preis der 240er ist 115€  UVP 

Bei deinen Komponenten hat wäre man bei 117€ ohne Lüfter, hat dabei nicht den Knickschutz und nicht die Alphacool Fittinge sondern "noname" was zumindest optisch einen Unterschied macht. Die Klackerlüfter hat man auch nicht...egal ob man sie will sie stellen einen gegenwert da. Die Schnellverschlüsse gibts auch nicht und die sind net günstig. Es macht also keinen Sinn sich die 240er selber zusammenzustellen.

Eisbaer 240: 115€ + Lüfter nach Wahl
Eisbaer selber bauen: 117€ + Lüfter nach Wahl, dafür selber Zusammenbauen, keine optische passenden Fittinge, keine Lüfter dabei und kein knickschutz und keine Schnellverschlüsse


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Was passiert eigentlich mit deinem Reviewsample? Darfst Du / willst Du das wieder veräußern ?

edit: Schmarrn, ich will ja nur die Solo, also noch 2-3 Wochen warten...


----------



## Pu244 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der in der Kupplung selbst befindliche Schluck Wasser wird freigesetzt.



Und wie wird der ersetzt?

Sonst kann man das ganze ja nur wenige male machen, bis es Probleme gibt.



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit deinem Reviewsample? Darfst Du / willst Du das wieder veräußern ?



Soweit ich weiß wandert das ganze in ein Archiv, um für spätere Nachtest verfügbar zu sein. So wird es jedenfalls bei Testmagazinen üblicherweise gehandhabt, es könnte sich ja ein Hersteller beschweren, das falsch getestet wurde und es wäre blöd wenn sich die PCGH Redaktion für jeden neuen großen Wakütest das ganze Gerümpel nochmal kaufen müßte.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Da kommen nur ein paar Tropfen raus, man müsste da wie ein wilder auf und zu machen, damit dort merklich Flüssigkeit verloren geht. Und wenns doch mal knapp wird -> Fillport 
Solange du deine Eisbaer aber nicht zig male auf und zu machst, dürfte sich das nicht bemerkbar machen


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Die LED Beleuchtung ist dauerhaft aktiv und nicht deaktivierbar?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ja dauerhaft aktiv. Wird auf 7V aber deutlich dunkler und gleicht dann mehr einem Sticker als einer strahlenden LED

Test: Alphacool Eisbaer - Montage
dort ist ein Bild auf 12V


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ja dauerhaft aktiv. Wird auf 7V aber deutlich dunkler und gleicht dann mehr einem Sticker als einer strahlenden LED
> 
> Test: Alphacool Eisbaer - Montage
> dort ist ein Bild auf 12V




Na toll, dann fällt sie schon mal raus


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung im PCGH-Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Preis der 240er ist 115€  UVP
> 
> Bei deinen Komponenten hat wäre man bei 117€ ohne Lüfter, hat dabei nicht den Knickschutz und nicht die Alphacool Fittinge sondern "noname" was zumindest optisch einen Unterschied macht. Die Klackerlüfter hat man auch nicht...egal ob man sie will sie stellen einen gegenwert da. Die Schnellverschlüsse gibts auch nicht und die sind net günstig. Es macht also keinen Sinn sich die 240er selber zusammenzustellen.
> 
> ...



Nochmal: Das Set "Eisbär 240" ist in der Form nicht der AiO-Messias, der vom Berg gestiegen ist um uns von den bekannten AiO-Qualen zu erlösen. Und genau diesen Standpunkt sollte man bei zukünftigen Anfragen nach einer leisen AiO auch einnehmen. Knickschutzfedern sind Pflicht um das Abknicken von Schlächen zu verhindern ... nicht, deswegen sind die Wakü-Bilderthreads voll davon ... nicht. Mit Schnellkupplungen läuft die Erweiterung der Wakü lediglich schneller ab. Ich verwende für den Mora3 auch die Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome und bin von denen sehr angetan. Machen folglich in bestimmten Fällen die Handhabung deutlich entspannter.
--> Die Kupplungen und der Knickschutz sind ein netter Bonus, Alphacool hätte sie aber bei einem Preis von 115-120€  *zugunsten* besserer Lüfter einfach weglassen sollen. Die Pumpen-/Kühlereinheit der Eisbär ist offensichtlich richtig gut geworden und hat laut den Testberichten bei 7V selbst auf dem Mainboard verbaut absoluten Silent-Charakter. Mit anständigen Lüftern kombiniert wäre das Bombe geworden.
Zu deinem Einwand "läuft preislich auf dasselbe hinaus": Richtig, aber ich kann bei Anfragen/Empfehlungen dann neben dem Set z.B. auch auf den Eigenbau Eisbär Solo mit transparentem Schlauch (z.B. Ultra Clear Schlauch oder PrimoFlex Advanced LRT)  und farbigem Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra hinweisen.
Das 240er Set ist in dieser Form weder alternativlos noch perfekt gelungen, sondern imo besonders bei der Pumpen-/Kühlereinheit eine gute Weiterentwicklung gegenüber der Alphacool Eisberg. Die enthaltenen Lüfter sind ein Knieschuss und versauen eine sehr gute Kür, die Schnellkupplungen und der Knickschutz sind ein netter Bonus.

Und an alle Interessenten mit Angst vor dem Zusammenbau: Schneidet einen  1m langen Wakü-Schlauch in der Mitte durch, schraubt in die Eisbär Solo  und den Radiator handfest vier Anschraubtüllen, verbindet die Eisbär Solo und den Radiator mit den beiden Schlauchstücken, füllt über einen Trichter als Einfüllhilfe die Kühlflüssigkeit in die Pumpen-/Kühlereinheit, nehmt die Pumpe in Betrieb um den Kreislauf zu entlüften und ggf. Flüssigkeit nachzugießen, schließt dann den Fillport am Pumpengehäuse, baut alles ein und habt Freude. Easygoing individueller Eigenbau orientiert an den eigenen Wünschen, in 15min erledigt.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ob sie der Messias ist oder nicht wollte ich ja gar nicht ansprechen. Ging rein ums preisliche und da verschenkt man beim reinen Selbstbau halt bisschen was  Die sehe ich eher als Sinnvoll wenn man entweder einen nicht angebotenen Radi will, oder viel eher wenn man bereits Radiatoren sein eignen nennt und diese wieder einbinden will.

Nochmal, was von dem Lieferumfang benötigt wird, ist was anderes. Aber es ist ein Gegenwert, den man bekommt und beim Selbstnachbau nicht hat und dennoch das Gleiche bezahlt. Die Schnellverschlüsse wegzulassen ist eigentlich keine Option da man ja auch dem "DAU" gerne die Erweiterbarkeit mit dem GPX Pro anbieten möchte. Ohne das der Kreislauf geöffnet/entleert werden muss. 

Wo du natürlich recht hast ist der Aspekt der Optik. Für eine bestimmte Optik wird ja eh mehr gezahlt!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit deinem Reviewsample? Darfst Du / willst Du das wieder veräußern ?
> 
> edit: Schmarrn, ich will ja nur die Solo, also noch 2-3 Wochen warten...



Kleine Tester finanzieren sich zum Teil über den Verkauf von Review-Samplen (was einen leichten Beigeschmack hat – letzten Endes wird der Test vom Hersteller bezahlt), aber normalerweise/bei uns sind das (Dauer-)Leihstellungen, die entweder ins Lager oder zurück zum Hersteller gehen.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Und wie wird der ersetzt?
> 
> Sonst kann man das ganze ja nur wenige male machen, bis es Probleme gibt.



Die Pumpe hat einen integrierten, kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter und beim üblichen Einbau an der Gehäuseoberseite kann sich auch im Radiator Luft sammeln. Nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Kupplungsvorgängen sollte man aber Wasser nachfüllen. Aufgrund der eher großen Leckagemenge bei den Alphacoolkupplungen würde das Volumen des Ausgleichsbehälters selbst auf vier bis fünf Kupplungsvorgänge schätzen; ehe der Radiator spürbar an Leistung einbüßt wären es sicherlich zwanzig oder mehr. (Sehr grobe Schätzungen!)
Für eine Kupplung, die einzig der Erweiterung des Kreislauf dient, sind so viele Kupplungsvorgänger kaum zu erwarten. Wer einen externen Radiator anbindet und jede Woche auf eine LAN-Party fährt, sollte aber gegebenenfalls eher CPC- oder Koolance-Kupplungen nutzen.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ist ein für und wieder mit den Samples. Große Redaktionen finanzieren sich mit Werbung teilweise von Shops oder dem Hersteller oder oder. Der einzig neutrale Test ist wohl der eigene, sonst muss man vertrauen! Ich für meinen Teil würde sagen wenn ich ein Produkt nicht gut finde, egal ob geschenktes Sample oder Sympathie zum Ansprechpartner. Ich denke wenn man sich Testberichte intensiv durchliest, sieht man recht schnell, wenn ein Tester nicht objektiv wird. Gibt ja Redaktionen die "Jedem Mist" ihren Award draufdrücken.
Bei der Eisbär decken sich die bisherigen Reviews ja alle recht eindeutig 

@Torsten:
Wieviel kam bei eurem Sample den raus bei den Schnellverschlüssen. Bei uns waren es nur ein paar Tropfen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Mehr als ich im Fotostudio erwartet hatte 
Ich schätze rund einen halben Milliliter. Für eine modulare Wasserkühlung wäre auch viele Kupplungsvoränge dieser Art zu verkraften, aber der Ausgleichsbehälter der Eisbaer ist ebenfalls sehr klein.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ich denke es wird doch der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240, aber mal schaun


----------



## mad-onion (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Das ist also eine "komplette" Eigenentwicklung? Also für mich sieht die Pumpe/AGB/Kühler -Kombi doch sehr vertraut aus, zuerst kam Raijintek  (Triton) damit, später dann Lepa (Exillusion?), nur ummantelt und soweit ich mich erinnere auch noch ein paar andere.. und dann sehe ich mir diesen Eisbär an und sehe eigentlich das selbe in Grün?!  Beim interiuer glaube ich schon dass man seitens Alphacool da selbst optimiert hat, aber rein vom äusseren Erscheinungsbild her sieht das eher nicht "neu" aus, eher nach alten Bekannten in neuem Gewand. Das weckt im Hinblick auf dei Triton in mir so ein ungutes grummeln in der Bauchgegend, verursacht von Erinnerung an rissige, undichte Pumpengehäuse/AGB/Kühler (sucht euch was aus).
Wie ich hier in einem anderen Thread zur Triton bereits auf das YT-Video von Raijintek zur Vorstellung der Triton auf einer Messehinwies und dies auch dort verlinkte, hielt der Tony von Raijintek selbst sogar dort schon ein rissiges Exemplar in seinen Händen, bevor es auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hatte, in diese grobmotorigen unsachkundigen Endverbraucherhände zu gelangen.. (Schild hoch halt: Sarkasmus  )


----------



## Loc-Deu (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Bei den AIO sehen die Schläuche immer so kurz aus, das reicht schon um die in die Front von einen big Tower zu bauen? Oder muss das immer direktoben verbaut werden?


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Das kommt wohl ganz auf die Größe des Towers an aber selbst wenn die Schläuche zu kurz sein sollten, Du kannst diese hier problemlos erweitern und somit auch längere Schläuche verwenden .


----------



## S!lent dob (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung im PCGH-Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nochmal: Das Set "Eisbär 240" ist in der Form nicht der AiO-Messias, .....



Der Gesamte Text sollte das Review darstellen, besser kann mans nicht sagen, m.M.n.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Eigentlich nicht, weil der eine Kommentar nur einen Aspekt der guten Eisbär anspricht. Mir gehts nicht darum das Produkt einfach nur schlecht zu reden oder Alphacool in die Pfanne zu hauen, sondern ich leide als überzeugter Wakü-User eher darunter, dass man nach den ganzen weniger überzeugenden AiO-Waküs, die ich auch schon empfohlen habe, nun eine sehr gute erweiterbare AiO-Wakü vorstellt und im Hinblick auf ein Komplettpacket zu einem attraktiven Preis bei den Lüftern so eine Bock schießt, gerade weil der Rest so überzeugend ist. Ich habe speziell bei dieser AiO die Entwicklung seit der Cooler Master Eisberg verfolgt und verstehs einfach nicht. Mit dem gut gewählten PWM Regelbereich der Lüfter von 550-1700 U/min hat man von silent bis zu einem hohen Durchsatz auf dem Papier alle Kundenwünsche abgedeck, die man weltweit bedienen möchte. Es geht mir auch nicht um den Druckaufbau, den Luftdurchsatz oder das Lüfterdesign. Es geht mir einzig und allein um das eingesetzte *Lüfterlager ...*

Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung - YouTube

... gerade im Hinblick auf den 7V Betrieb (Pumpe+Lüfter).

- Fiktive Anfrage: "Ich suche eine leise und leistungsfähige AiO um die 100€ um meinen Brocken 2/NH-D15 zu ersetzen. Ich habe eine Corsair Hxyz im Warenkorb liegen, gibt es da vielleicht noch eine bessere AiO, gerade im Hinblick auf die Erweiterbarkeit? Habe ich zwar vorerst nicht vor, aber man weiß ja nie."

Antwort: "Ja die neue Eisbär. Ich würde aber die Lüfter ersetzen."

  Jetzt wird mein Standpunkt vielleicht klarer.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung im PCGH-Test*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Das ist also eine "komplette" Eigenentwicklung?



Ja. Natürlich ist auch hier die Pumpen-Ausgleichsbehälter-Kühlereinheit Quaderförmig mit oben liegenden Schlauchanschlüssen – das ist im Vergleich zu einem Ei mit unten liegenden Anschlüssen aber auch von praktischem Vorteil und die einzige Gemeinsamkeit mit der Triton. Letztere erschien übrigens knapp zwei Jahre nach der von Alphacool entwickelten Eisberg.




Loc-Deu schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Bei den AIO sehen die Schläuche immer so kurz aus, das reicht schon um die in die Front von einen big Tower zu bauen? Oder muss das immer direktoben verbaut werden?



30 Zentimeter abzüglich Kurvenführung sind in sehr tiefen Gehäuse zu knapp, um die Front zu erreichen. Das hängt aber stark vom individuellen Gehäuse und in geringerem Maße auch vom Mainboard ab.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Und alles was schwarz, eckig mit Staubfiltern ist, ist ein Fractal Nachbau, wie unlängst gehört 


In der Front montieren ist ab Werk zu 99% nicht möglich. Das würde selbst bei einem R4/5 nicht passen, bein einem Big Tower niemals


----------



## Jennifer_H (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Hallo, wie wurde die Wasserkühlung gesteuert? Per BIOS oder per Software? Kann man die Wasserkühlung auch ohne Windows Software regeln (was bei NZXT z.B. nicht geht)?


----------



## S!lent dob (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

@ Lios nudin: Genau so habe ich es verstanden und exakt das ist auch meine Meinung. Ich bezog meinen Kommentar auf deinen gesamten Text.
Endlich alles Top, erweiterbarm regelbar und dann son Unsinn mit den Lüftern. Da kann man auch gleich die bisherigen Modelle weiter empfehlen, die Eisbär macht leider keine Ausnahme:
Willst du ne ruhige AiO, tausch die Lüfter und Bumm,legste wieder min 20,- bis 30,- drauf.

Sorry, bei allem Respekt für die getätigten Verbesserungen, aber immer noch kein gutes Produkt out-of-the-box ist immer noch kein gutes Produkt out-of-the-box 

Edit: Nun kann Be Quiet alles richtig machen und wie bei NT die Dauerempfehlung werden, egal obs noch andere gute gibt, quasi der TR Macho der AiO´s


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Hallo, wie wurde die Wasserkühlung gesteuert? Per BIOS oder per Software? Kann man die Wasserkühlung auch ohne Windows Software regeln (was bei NZXT z.B. nicht geht)?



Für die Tests nutze ich ein Aquacomputer Aquaero 6, aber die Lüfter lassen sich als ganz normale PWM-Modelle an jedem Mainboardausgang steuern. Die Pumpe mit 3-Pin-Stecker entweder über Mainboard-Anschlüsse mit Spannungsregelung oder man schließt sie mit einem entsprechenden Adapter einfach direkt an einen Netzteilstecker an.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

gibt es hier schon leute die diese aoi besitzen wenn ja bekomme ich die im coolermaster mastercase pro5 unter


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

kommt auf die größe an. die 240er auf jeden fall.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Edit: Nun kann Be Quiet alles richtig machen und wie bei NT die Dauerempfehlung werden, egal obs noch andere gute gibt, quasi der TR Macho der AiO´s



Komm Alphacool ja sicher nicht ungelegen. Man selbst deckt den Markt ab wo absolutes Silent egal ist (also ca 90% weltweit ), der rest kauft entweder zusatzlüfter, oder geht zu be quiet! wo Alphacool auch mit drin steckt ^^

Edit: Ups doppelpost, sorry


----------



## ile (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Naja, werde wohl als Silentfreak mit den Vibrationen immer noch unzufrieden sein. 

Aber dass die Lüfter den Preis nicht in die Höhe treiben, finde ich gut, weil die würde ich definitiv selbst auswählen wollen


----------



## S!lent dob (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ich warte noch eine Preiswerte AiO, die direkt ohne Lüfter kommt, dafür aber der Preiskracher schlechthin ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Lüfter sind teilweise Cent Artikel für den Hersteller, die wären blöd die wegzulassen und dafür den Preis um die Retailpreise von Lüftern zu reduzieren


----------



## S!lent dob (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Das mag auch wieder richtig sein


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Lüfter sind teilweise Cent Artikel für den Hersteller, die wären blöd die wegzulassen und dafür den Preis um die Retailpreise von Lüftern zu reduzieren



Außerdem darf man den DAU-Faktor nicht unterschätzen. Es gibt viele Kunden, die erwarten dass ein Produkt out-of-the-box funktioniert – wenn kein Lüfter beiligt betreiben diese die Kühlung passiv und beschweren sich über hohe Temperaturen. Aus diesem Grund scheuen sich übrigens auch manche Hersteller, Grafikkarten ohne Luftkühler anzubieten:
Es gab Fälle, in denen wurde blind die teuerste (="beste") Grafikkarte gekauft, ohne deren vormontierten Wasserkühlungsblock an einen Kreislauf anzuschließen.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Autsch, das liest sich schon schmerzhaft!
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Eisbaer Solo demnächst nicht trocken betrieben wird


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Eisbaer Solo demnächst nicht trocken betrieben wird



Du kannst darauf wetten, dass genau das ein paar mal passieren wird XD.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

habe mir gerade eine bestellt bei aquatunig ist sie lieferbar
ich freu mich drauf sie soll meinen macho ersetzen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Die wird in Kürze bei deutlich mehr Händlern lieferbar sein. Heute beginnt der Versand zu Händlern


----------



## WaldemarE (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Welche Lüfter würdet ihr eigentlich für denn Eisbaer empfehlen? Beim Wechseln hätte ich 2 Silent Wings 2 über aber die sind ja bekanntlich nicht so Pralle für Radis.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Für den 30er Radis verliert man aber auch nicht soooo viel Leistung mit den SW2. Dadurch das die offen sind gehen vlt 2 Grad flöten, halb so wild!
Standardempfehlung wären wohl NF-F12 oder eLoops


----------



## WaldemarE (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Okay dann behalte ich die SW2, könnte ja dann ne push pull Kombi probieren hab ja jetzt 2 SW2 auf dem Genesis und noch 2 in meiner Kramkiste liegen ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Wenn du sie ohnehin das hast, kannst du das natürlich mal probieren. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraussagen, dass das aber nur wenig verbessert. Profitieren du da vermutlich bei sehr niedrigen rpm


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter würdet ihr eigentlich für denn Eisbaer empfehlen? Beim Wechseln hätte ich 2 Silent Wings 2 über aber die sind ja bekanntlich nicht so Pralle für Radis.



In der jüngeren Vergangenheit gab es mal wieder Messwerte zu diesem Thema.

1.) Silent Wings 2 120 und 140mm:

Luftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?

Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test: 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist


2.) Drei unterschiedliche Noctua Lüfter (Push und Push/Pull-Anordnung):

Lufter fur Radiatoren von Wasserkuhlungen im Test - ComputerBase

Ausschnitt aus dem Fazit von CB, was den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft:



> Die für das Marketing wichtige Angabe des  Luftdrucks eines Lüfters ist im tatsächlichen Einsatz auf den getesteten  Radiatoren nicht relevant. Die Leistung des druckschwachen NF-S12A  liegt lediglich im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich leicht unter der der  Konkurrenten – aber* im ungünstigsten getesteten Fall* bei einseitiger  Lüfterbestückung *nur um maximal 1,7 Kelvin niedriger* als das Resultat  des besten Konkurrenten.
> Selbstverständlich muss dies nicht für alle  Radiatoren auf dem Markt gelten. Eventuell schneiden druckoptimierte  Lüfter auf Wärmetauschern mit deutlich höheren Lamellendichten – wie  etwa den 30 FPI eines Hardware Labs Black Ice GTS240 – besser ab. Solche  Radiatoren werden jedoch in Wasserkühlungen, *die für einen leisen  Betrieb optimiert sind*, selten genutzt, da sie hohe Drehzahlen für eine  effektive Kühlung voraussetzen.





> Wichtiger als der Luftdruck, der von einem Lüfter erzeugt werden kann,  erscheint im Zusammenhang mit niedriger Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit und  damit einem leisen Betrieb der Wasserkühlung das Laufgeräusch der  Lüfter. Hier konnten alle Modelle in diesem Test überzeugen: *Keines der 3  × 4 Exemplare hat ein wahrnehmbares Lagergeräusch erzeugt*. Jedoch  sollte ein NF-F12 nicht frei und ohne Widerstand betrieben werden, da  ansonsten deutlicher als bei den beiden Kontrahenten Luftgeräusche  auftreten.




Ich höre schon die Aufschreie bei der BQ Silent Loop, aber wir haben ja gute Gegenargumente.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Soderle hab mit jetzt die 280er mal bestellt, mal sehn wie sie sich im vergleich zum Genesis so anstellt brauche endlich mal platz im Case ^^


----------



## Scubaman (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Bitte um einen Erfahrungsbericht. Liebäugele auch mit der 280er Version. Wirst Du die Lüfter tauschen?


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Wird das erste sein was ich mache, hab ja noch 4 Silent Wings 2 über ^^


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

zu test Zwecken kann ich die ja mal testen 😉

edit:
Sie/Er ist da 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

ich habe die 280er seit gestern im einsatz uns bin echt zufrieden sie ist super leise unde kühlleistung ist natürlich auch top 
die lüfter habe ich nur als pull montiert und dann ein bissel gezockt z.B. the division da habe ich so um die 45-52°c


----------



## Huggy2Bear (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

hier mal für alle die sich noch nicht sicher sind es sieht eifach geil aus


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ist die schon vor befüllt

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Hab den Artikel nicht gehen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedGecko (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

macht es eigentlich mehr Sinn die Pumpe über das Mainboard zu regeln oder konstant auf 7V ans Netzteil zu hängen?
Aktuell läuft meine über das Asus Rampage V Edition 10, über die Asus Software geregelt auf ca. 2000 U/min. Hatte da was im Kopf das der Vorgänger mit der Mainboard Regelung undicht wurde??

Grüße


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Der Vorgänger hatte das Problem, stimmt, die aktuelle Eisbaer kann offiziell von 7-12V geregelt werden. Egal ob per Mainboard oder einer sonstigen Lüftersteuerung. Nur muss es eben zwischen 7-12V sein und auch nicht per PWM, da hier dei Steuerung ganz anders funktoniert. Wenn du nur die Eisbaer verwendest, würde ich einen 7V Adapter verwenden. Es gibt keinen relevanten Grund einen Pumpe ständig zu regeln da der Durchfluss ja relativ egal ist.


----------



## Shooot3r (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Wie rum habt ihr den kühlblock montiert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ist eigentlich egal. aber schrift richtig rum, sieht schon besser aus


----------



## Shooot3r (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Jo das ist schon richtig. Dachte so wäre es Richtig, weil in den ac Montage Video genau so montiert wurde. Eventuell wegen der Pumpe

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ich habe, vermutlich ähnlich wie Alphacool, die Montagerichtung so gewählt wie die Schläuch am besten gepasst haben. Ältere Messungen mit Alphacool-CPU-Kühlern haben auch keine signifikanten Leistungsunterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Ausrichtungen gefunden.


----------



## Shooot3r (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Jo ok, dann kann ich es ja so lassen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Madruk (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Hallo Leute,

habe auch noch ne Fragen:

- Wie oft muss man die Pumpe den Nachfüllen? Muss ich da so 1000ml Flasche kaufen und dann immer nachfüllen beim längeren zocken?
- Wieviel Wasser passt den in den Behälter rein?

- Außerdem wollt ich fragen, ob da schon was drin ist, wenn man das Ding kauft?
Im Video habe ich gesehen, dass schon was drin ist, aber im Lieferumfang ist nichts vom Wasser erwähnt...

- Hat jemand außerdem Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse DARK BASE 900 mit der Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Die ist natürlich vorbefüllt und, wenn du sie nicht öffnest, musst du die natürlich nicht nachfüllen - niemals, wie kommst du denn auf sowas?


----------



## Madruk (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Okay, super. Kann ich damit auch nen i7 betreiben oder ?

Ich habe auch etwas von einem Adapter gelesen der 7V konstant liefert? Wo kann ich den kaufen?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

klar auch einen i7.
Kabel bekommst in jedem Versandhandel amazon, caseking, alternate etc

z.b.
3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 7V


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Madruk schrieb:


> - Hat jemand außerdem Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse DARK BASE 900 mit der Wasserkühlung?



Du kannst den Kasten bequem in den Deckel einbauen.


----------



## bundymania (23. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Per Speedfan die Pumpe regeln müsste auch funzen !?

Ich empfinde das gute Stück übrigens als recht leise, besonders im Vergleich zu anderen AIOs, die ich unlängst getestet habe 

Bundymania-Reviews
 - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Testest du die BeQuiet Silent Loop später auch noch mal?
Ist ja, soweit ich das weiß, baugleich mit der Alphacool -- nur eben mit Pure Wings Lüfter drauf.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Pumpe ist auch etwas anders. Wird quasi rückwärtig durchströmt, deutlich falcher, angeblich nochmal leiser...hoffe wir bekomme sie auch rein


----------



## hansdampf388 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Kann ich die Alphacool Eisbaer (Solo) - 2600rpm - Black | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany kaufen und dann quasi noch ein Radiator und mit hardtubes arbeiten?

Wäre dann ein enormer Preisvorteil weil CPU block, pumpe und agb in einem sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Jop


----------



## hansdampf388 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Würde das auch noch reichen für meine GTX 970?
Eventuell dann mit einem zweiten Radiator.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Dann aber nur auf 12V also nicht mehr drosseln.


----------



## Rangod (29. August 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Da ich meine Eisbär seit gut 4 Wochen im Einsatz habe und grad auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin...hier noch mein Senf zu dieser AIO.

Ich bin von einem Dark Rock Pro 3 umgestiegen und war daher recht verwöhnt was das Geräuschniveau angeht, aber auf 7v macht die Eisbär keine schlechte Figur. Klar, aufgrund weiterhin fehlender Entkopplung sieht sie kein Land gegen Luftkühler, dennoch kann ich nicht behaupten das die Pumpe nervig hervorstechen würde. Von dem Temps kann sie sich natürlich auch sehen lassen, sie lässt den Dark Rock im unteren und damit leisen Drehzahlbereich (Lüfter~950 RPM) klar stehen, ich habe hier zum Teil mehr als 10 Grad Unterschied festgestellt, wobei ich mir aber auch direkt 2x Eloops gegönnt habe um mich der Enttäuschung über die beiliegenden Lüfter zu entziehen. 

Zum Montagesystem. Ich bin hier ganz ehrlich. Der Dark Rock Pro ist ein geiler Kühler, aber jedesmal wenn ich da ran musste war ich am abkotzen! Die Eisbär ist hier schon wesentlich angenehmer, dennoch...ich verstehe nicht, warum man nicht einfach eine Backplate nehmen kann, die zuerst mit Konterschrauen-/Muttern auf dem Mainboard fixiert wird.  

Ansonsten habe ich nichts zu meckern...außer vllt. die Länge der Schläuche, Frontmontage gerade eben noch so möglich, aber schon grenzwertig, ist jetzt doch unter's Dach gelandet. Nach der Swiftech endlich mal wieder etwas Bewegung im AIO-Markt es geht in eine Richtung, die mir richtig gut gefällt.


----------



## blackstar_88 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Alphacool Eisbaer 240 auch für das Case "Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition" geeignet ist?

Oben am Deckel ist das Gehäuse geschlossen bei der PCGH Edition. Dann bleibst eigentlich nur noch der Einbau vorne oder?

Aber das würde wahrscheinlich den ganzen Airflow im Gehäuse stören richtig?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Eine Frontmontage würde gut zum Airflow passen, aber Alphacools Schläuche müssten (ebenso, wie bei den meisten anderen Kompaktwasserkühlungen) zu kurz für diese Position sein.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Es müsste dehnbare Schläuche geben, denn es gibt genauso viele Leute die sich beschweren, dass die Schläuche zu kurz sind wie auch zu lang. In kompakteren Gehäusen wollen alle deutlich kürzere Schläuche, in normalen Gehäusen und Big Towern meist längere.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung im PCGH-Test*



blackstar_88 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Alphacool Eisbaer 240 auch für das Case "Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition" geeignet ist?
> 
> Oben am Deckel ist das Gehäuse geschlossen bei der PCGH Edition. Dann bleibst eigentlich nur noch der Einbau vorne oder?
> 
> Aber das würde wahrscheinlich den ganzen Airflow im Gehäuse stören richtig?



Falls es bei der Eisbaer mit einer Schlauchlänge von 33cm zur Front des Gehäuses nicht reicht, kannst du es noch mit der EK Predator versuchen.

EK-XLC Predator 240  – EK Webshop

Dort sind die Schläuche mit 40cm etwas länger und durch die zusätzlichen 6,8cm, die der Coolstream PE Radiator mit den Lüftern an Platz einnimmt, sollten die insgesamt ~47cm eigentlich für die Montage in der Gehäusefront ausreichen.

*Edit: *

Ich habe nur Bilder zur Predator 360 in einem Fractal Design R5 und einem Fractal S mit einer identischen Länge gefunden. Aber wie du gut erkennen kannst, reicht die Schlauchlänge von 40cm aus, um die Predator im R5 an der Gehäusefront zu verbauen.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/wysiwyg/EK-Predator_360_features_-_white.jpg

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/92/900x900px-LL-920c9ef8_Predator360insideDefineS.jpeg


----------



## Loc-Deu (24. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Es müsste dehnbare Schläuche geben, denn es gibt genauso viele Leute die sich beschweren, dass die Schläuche zu kurz sind wie auch zu lang. In kompakteren Gehäusen wollen alle deutlich kürzere Schläuche, in normalen Gehäusen und Big Towern meist längere.



Hallo, 

nicht dehnbare Schläuche, sondern jedes Modell in S, M und L zu bestellen.
Einfach da 20, 30 oder 40cm Schläuche anbieten.  ( keine Ahnung wie lang die Schläuche normal sind )

Da das Ding auffüllbar ist, könntet Ihr dann auch noch ganz locker entweder Verlängerungen 10 oder 20 cm verkaufen...
Wobei bei 10 cm ist das mehr Gewinde als alles andere, oder ihr verkauft gleich die einzelnen Schlauchlängen als Zubehör bzw. Umrüstsatz.

Sowas ähnliches verkauft Ihr ja schon:
Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit

Ihr verkauft auch alle anderen Einzelteile, nur als Set zusammen stellen und gut ist.
Wer sich dann noch beschwert ist dann selber schuld.

Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (24. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Da steigt ja keiner mehr durch, wäre ein riesen Aufwand wenn es statt der 4 Modelle dann 12 gibt.
Wem die Schlauchlänge nicht passt: auseinander schrauben, neuen Schlauch zwischen (1m gibts ab 4€), befüllen, fertig  Gerade für die Eisbaer ist doch die Schlauchlänge überhaupt kein Thema


----------



## Loc-Deu (24. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ja das stimmt, dann eben nur 2 längen...
Aber das ganze Ding wäre auch ohne die Kupplung sinnvoll.
Ich schau mir jetzt schon das "Ding" seit dem Video an und vermute, dass ich mir das evtl. weihnachten gönne


----------



## Narbennarr (24. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

wenn die kupplung unerwünscht ist, ist ja auch die Silent Loop einen Blick wert. Alphacool fertig die ja auch


----------



## Loc-Deu (24. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Da würde ich erstmal auf einen test warten und es sind noch die silent Wings 2 verbaut. Ausser die haben das geändert?


----------



## Narbennarr (24. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

pure wings


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



Loc-Deu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht dehnbare Schläuche, sondern jedes Modell in S, M und L zu bestellen.
> Einfach da 20, 30 oder 40cm Schläuche anbieten.  ( keine Ahnung wie lang die Schläuche normal sind )
> ...



Ich habe mit Eddy auch schon über die Schlauchlänge gefachsimpelt, weil 5 bis 10 Zentimeter mehr in vielen Gehäusen schon für Front-Montage ausreichen würde. Die ernüchternde Antwort: Dafür bräuchte man sogar eine neue Verpackung. Der Vertriebsaufwand würde sich für eine zweite Variante also verdoppeln. 
(Es lebe die modulare Wasserkühlung!  )


----------



## Loc-Deu (25. September 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Hmm ich warte mal die von Narbennarr angesprochene Silent Loop a. Ein Test wird es ja sicherlich hier gegen 

Zum Lochabstand, weis man ob es die Eisbaer  auf AM4 passen wird?


----------



## tro0p (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Kann mir einer beantworten, wie oft man ungefähr auffüllen/nachfüllen muss bzw. sollte? Die Frage ist vllt. etwas blöd, gestaltet sich bei mir aber schwierig aufgrund des Platzes und Erreichbarkeit. ^^


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Wenn zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit vorhanden ist.

Müsstest du am Sichtfenster Seitlich sehen können, zudem wäre es gut nach 2 Jahren das Wasser komplett mal auszutauschen.
Im eingebautem zustand wird sich es aber etwas schwierig erweisen, müsstest du dazu schon ausbauen und bei dieser Gelegenheit auch die Schläuche auf Beschädigung prüfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHWEg31dRsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## amdahl (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Ich bin demnächst auch (hoffentlich stolzer) Besitzer einer Eisbaer 280. Und kompletter Anfänger in Sachen Wakü.
Da die Wasserkühlung unbefüllt bei mir ankommen wird, gibt es irgendwelche Besonderheiten auf die ich beim Befüllen achten muss? Das Video erklärt ja sehr gut das WIE, meine Frage ist eher nach dem WAS. Welche Kühlflüssigkeit kann ich dafür nehmen, gibt es welche von denen ich unbedingt die Finger lassen sollte?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Nimmt dieses: Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Oder dieses ist auch sehr gut, nutze ich zur Zeit bei mir in gelb: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Ist auch sehr gut und wird auch sehr oft genutzt.


----------



## amdahl (4. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Danke, ersteres landete im Warenkorb.
Andere Frage: das Teil kam gestern an und ich konnte nicht widerstehen es genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Sind diese Verfärbungen/(Korrosion?) normal bei sachgemäßer Verwendung? Oder hat der Vorbesitzer hier geschlampt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hundElungE (7. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

Moin,

ich habe die Eisbaer 360 jetzt knapp 2 Monate. Die Kühlleistung ist gut, das System war sehr leise.
Die Pumpe war/ist per 7V Adapter am Netzteil.
Doch jetzt hat die Pumpe ein  Klackern entwickelt, dass leider im Desktopbetrieb störend laut ist.
Das hatte ich nach dem Lesen des PCGH Berichtes nicht erwartet.
 Die Userberichte in diesem Thread sprachen auch eher eine andere Sprache.
Ob des hohen Preises bin ich relativ enttäuscht von dem Produkt.

Hat noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der Pumpe gemacht?
Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß


----------



## FatalEvent (7. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit vorhanden ist.
> 
> Müsstest du am Sichtfenster Seitlich sehen können, zudem wäre es gut nach 2 Jahren das Wasser komplett mal auszutauschen.
> Im eingebauten zustand wird sich es aber etwas schwierig erweisen, müsstest du dazu schon ausbauen und bei dieser Gelegenheit auch die Schläuche auf Beschädigung prüfen.



aahhh, was?
wenn die schläuche eine beschädigung hätten, würden sie leaken und es wäre wasser im rechner.

@amdahl
solange keine partikel/schleim etc im wasser sichtbar sind, ist ein tausch nicht wirklich nötig, da es ein geschlossenes system ist.sieht ok 
falls das wasser doch gewechselt wird,dann lieber richtig:  system leeren, mit sowas wie PrimoChill SysPrep für 12-24h flushen, weiterer flush mit destilliertem wasser, dann neu befüllen.

cold plate sieht ok aus.
würde sie aber auseinander nehmen und reinigen (alkohol), dann mit dest wasser spülen.


----------



## FatalEvent (7. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

@hundElungE 
dafür haben produkte ne garantie 

umgekehrtes habe ich mit asus boards/monitoren gesehen. benutze die seit etwa 15y, kein einziges prob, im gegenteil, ein board mit nem billig netzteil gekilled (kaps etc) und wurde
von asus ohne jegliche kosten repariert (vom händler eingeschickt).

wuerde einfach mal den support kontakten..


----------



## 101BRAINs (17. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*



hundElungE schrieb:


> ich habe die Eisbaer 360 jetzt knapp 2 Monate. [...] Doch jetzt hat die Pumpe ein  Klackern entwickelt, dass leider im Desktopbetrieb störend laut ist. [...] Hat noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der Pumpe gemacht?


Hier, ich! Allerdings habe ich zusätzlich zur Eisbaer 360 eine Eiswolf Pro für die GPU verbaut und inzwischen klackern BEIDE Pumpen. Das Geräusch ist total ätzend und mittlerweile auch durch Schütteln und mal auf die Seite legen des Rechners nicht mehr wegzubekommen. Das ist eine riesen Enttäuschung, die Pumpen taugen einfach gar nichts. Von mir gibt's definitiv keine Empfehlung.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. August 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGH-Test*

gut zu horen wollte mir auch eine Eisbaer 420 holen. Da werd ich das lieber sein lassen nachdem was ich hier so gelesen haben mit den Problemen von der Pumpe.
Was mich auch optisch stört ist die Schnellverbindung, klar praktisch aber hässlich und der Knickschutz ist auch nicht sehr ansehnlich. Konnte die bei  Fractal besser lösen ist aber wiederrum nicht erweiterbar ohne umbau.


----------

